# Canon EOS 1D Fehler



## hennes (29. April 2004)

hallo.
ich kann eine Canon EOS 1D kaufen. der verkäufer beschreibt allerdings einen fehler wie folgt:
alle einstellungen lassen sich vornehmen. nur auslösen tut die camera nicht. auf dem display oben auf der camera blinkt rechts neben der batterieanzeige eine dünne gestrichelte linie ununterbrochen. kann mir jemand sagen, was das sein könnte?
gruss hennes


----------



## Nacron (3. Mai 2004)

also wenn die kamera nicht mehr auslösen tut dann ist sie am  ... 

das würd ich jetzt sagen ... 

das neber der baterie müsste man im handbuch nachlesen (http://www.canon.de)...

Was natürlich sein könnte ist das diese blinkende anzeige hinweist das die baterie lehr bzw nicht eingelegt ist ...

wenn du dir eine 1D kaufen willst hast du ziemlich viel schotter ... bist du dir sicher das du das high end system von canon kaufen willst (nur mal so ne frage  die 300 D ist doch auch nich schlecht


----------

